# I can't sleep 'cause my friggen back hurts!



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I know how you feel cath8r.....busted my back a few years ago and the pain that it has left me with, keeps me awake many nights.....


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Rob: You maybe have a problem with something in the area of 25-30 pounds come flying at you, knees-first, when you are sleeping? :lol:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Stash, my 2 year old 'problem, weighs more like 45 pounds. 
And no, I wasn't giving Matt Tyhurst piggy-back rides like I usually do around the field course.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

And here's the reason (s):


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

okay, wasn't the type of pain I was thinking of............lol

Nice buck you got there,,,,,congrats


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Seen this over in the bowhunting section, congrats once again.
I have two buck around the same size running around one of my property's also, along with another that appears to be alot larger. Only time will tell if he is.

Matt


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

very nice, that rack looks very even 
what was the body weight


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

cath8r said:


> And here's the reason (s):


Who shot that for you?


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Nice deer! 

Haven't been out for deer yet, but I've seen a couple nice deer the past couple of weeks while duck hunting.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Very nice buck Rob. Congrats!

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## will750 (Apr 6, 2007)

congrats


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Congrats on an awesome deer:thumb: Only saw a couple of moose tracks this weekend, but the season ends on the 18th...:cheers:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats :thumb:


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Rob................................Nice Buck!!:darkbeer:

Need a Taxidermist?:hello2::darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks guys! Haven't weighed the body. Its live weight is in the 225-250 range. Thats only the opinion of a few of us, so I feel comfortable saying its over 200#. It sure felt like 500# dragging it through the thick snot at 10:30 PM. 
Bob, my buddy Mark that helped me find it is going to do the mount. The cape and rack is in the freezer if anyone wants to come over for a peek and a beer.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Very Nice,Congrats


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Wil be over for the beer and a look.:darkbeer:

Cool on the mount as I have my hands full with Jeromes cloven hove ungulate!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

NICE !!! 
Congrats Jerome! 

I bet your back hurts too, eh?


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Back, Legs, Arms..............etc.

I am going to write the story on this bad boys demise on a seperate thread.

Talk soon Rob,

Bob


----------



## kujoe9309 (Jul 12, 2006)

Congrats on the great buck!:darkbeer:


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

That is the worst...moose in a slough...when that happens, they all of a sudden weigh three times as much as they do dry! Nice animals, both of you...makes me homesick.


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

awsome buck Rob.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

GenesisAlpha said:


> Wil be over for the beer and a look.:darkbeer:
> 
> Cool on the mount as I have my hands full with Jeromes cloven hove ungulate!


Thank God for ATVs. Great buck:thumb:


----------



## Wiz w/a Sceptre (Nov 27, 2007)

good lookin kid

IS IT YOURS ?


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

leave it to Miach!!! lmfao

nice buck Rob!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Wiz w/a Sceptre (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry for being politically incorrect, I meant to say ..

IS HE YOURS, NOT IS IT YOURS


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

just messin with ya! gotta get my licks in once in a while.....


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks guys! 
Getting a nice buck has been a real monkey on my back. And yes Dave, he is mine....


----------



## GameStalker (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice Job Rob, I see my advice has finally paid dividends for you...lol Thats a lot of pepperetts you got there! Can't wait for the Bar-b-que...Still 1 more tag to fill though...but your off to a great start this season!


----------

